# Multiple problems with 2002 2.5 altima



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm having a few problems with my car that I was hoping someone could help me diagnose. First, usually the first time i start my car up for the day I get a constant squeeking sound coming from my engine for about 10 of 15 minutes. It sounds like it could be one of the belts or something, but I'm not really sure.

Second....when I drive around 60 mph my car starts to shake a decent amount. It gets worse the faster I go. I dont think its an alignment issue because I just got 4 new tires and an alignment about a month ago. It feels like its coming from the back of the car, but its pretty hard to tell.

I was planning on going to a mechanic to have them look into these issues, but i was hoping I had some suggestions before going there.

Thanks!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

wheli said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm having a few problems with my car that I was hoping someone could help me diagnose. First, usually the first time i start my car up for the day I get a constant squeeking sound coming from my engine for about 10 of 15 minutes. It sounds like it could be one of the belts or something, but I'm not really sure.
> 
> ...



the squeaking sounds i wouldn't worry about too much.. you're cold starting and those belts where sitting there.. try applying some silicone lubricant but it's really not that big of a deal.. mine did it too but it's mostly because of how cold it is in the morning sometimes... 

now the shaking it's more a balancing issue and not really an alignment issue.. 
make sure the tires are in their right rotation (if they have a rotation patter)
make sure they're inflated to the right psi and get them balanced... 

good luck.


----------



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

ok.....so i talked to the place that put the tires on and they said that they balanced the new tires that they put on. Here's the issue, I only got the back tires replaced. I got front the front tires replaced and balanced (by the same place) in April. 

Do you still think that it might be a balance issue? Is there anything else I should look into?

Thanks!


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i would rotate the new tires to the front and vice versa b/c depending on ur driving habits, u might encounter undesireable understeer. (when ur front has less grip than ur back, and we all know the front steers the car, resulting in u cutting ur wheel and not going in the direction planned)...


----------



## wheli (Apr 3, 2006)

I ended up getting all 4 wheels rebalanced on a high speed balancer and that did the trick.
Thanks for all the input guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

nice, glad to hear ur problem's gone!


----------

